# My Dogs' Tribute to Michael Vick



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Riley, Samson and Cosmo made this nice little tribute to Michael Vick:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one vote that the Vick sentence includes at least one week at the Gibbs compound LOL. Loved the video!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Now that was the best film I've seen in a long time.....The shredding of Michael ICK.....LOL

love the giggles in the background


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So Samson, Cosmo, tell us what you really think of Michael Ick. LMAOOO!!! That was a great video and I loved hearing Riley's laughter in the background. Cosmo barking was just too funny. Samson really wanted to destroy that thing. Yes, definitely need to add those to on the jury. LOL!! Great video Rick. I think you should send it to Nike and Reebok and the Atlanta Falcons.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved it! Way to go, Samson & Cosmo! Priceless!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

To bad Michael Vick wasnt in that jersey tied up so Cosmo and Samson could tear him apart. I love your Riley's laughter in the background that made the video even better.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Rick,
that was by far the best!
Cosmo, Sampson and Riley's enjoyment was over the top.
That glee coming from a boy who thought this guy was really something
just shows there is hope.
Great Job Dad!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> That glee coming from a boy who thought this guy was really something...


That's the hard part for me....thinking of all these kids who idolized him.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh love it. the dogs know a bad thing when they see it !! Arhh yes send it to Nike & Reebok e.t.c & falcons as Donna said haha


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO..that was awesome!!! Send one to the Falcons too!!!..That was great! Nice job!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It must suck to be Mr. Vick.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good job Ryley!!!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard the Falcons were going to let Air Bud try out at receiver... 
Man, that would be an awkward locker room if Vick ever returns... eh, thats all I got.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That was GReat!!!! I'm with Rob - at least one week tied to the tree in the back yard!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was the best vid, Rick! And Riley had me giggling too....
Cosmo and Sampson should be selected as jurors...heeheehee


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> It must suck to be Mr. Vick.


It SHOULD suck to be him....GOOD!!!!

Great tribute Rick. I was deeply touched. Perfection! :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

had to see it again!
went and looked on you tube and voted it all the stars
Cosmo, Sampson, Riley and Rick, you ROCK!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That was totally absolutely awesome... way to go


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice! First cleaning dog kennels with them and now this!

I like this better - much more entertaining! :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Perfect!!!!!


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

That was good. We all know that beneath our beautiful goldens calm loving exterior lies some very powerful jaws that can tear apart any object they so choose.

Riley's laughter intermixed with the determined growls was the perfect soundtrack.


----------

